# Need help with new business



## TCBPlow1031 (Nov 4, 2004)

New Member here..looking to learn more about the business. I only have one truck (99 F-250 w/fisher plow). I have about 6 Snow plowing account. I am looking to gaim more business. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Go to the forum "Elements of Business" and scroll down. Pick out some threads that look interesting and read away.


----------

